# Full time job is killing me



## LadyApathy (Dec 2, 2014)

How do people do it? I usually work around 45 hours a week and sometimes I’ll do overtime and work 55 hours/week but it’s really starting to get to me now. I hate never having enough time to do other things that I enjoy and it feels like I’m a robot. I’ve had plenty of jobs in the past and they were all part time, I was able to handle those but with full time jobs, no matter how hard I try I just can’t tolerate it. I wish there was a way to make a living without having to work full time because I’m miserable working so many hours. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

It's hard. Try to detach yourself from it once it's done, so you don't spend your time reliving the day. I always like to go to the gym immediately as an abrupt way to get away from it. And obviously if you can find work that you're passionate about or enjoy, it feels like less of a drag on your time.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

One thing I tell everyone don't let your job be your life. Working full time is hard but make sure you take your vocation, make sure you enjoy life outside of work, and if working less hrs gives you more freedom and a peace of mind go for it.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Yeah, it's so exhausting. I can barely even muster the energy to go to the grocery store or do the laundry on the weekends, much less go out and meet people or attempt a hobby. Work just sucks the life out of me.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I can’t handle it at all with my SA, I barely manage my part time hours as it is & I’m not driven by money, all I want is enough to get by


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Get a skill that'll pay you enough for 40 hours.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

45 to 55 hrs per week is abit extra. 
I mean some people have to do this and even work more... I am kinda worried myself about getting back into structured full time work. Since I work and studying at home for a long time. Ahhh


----------



## LadyApathy (Dec 2, 2014)

Canadian Brotha said:


> I can't handle it at all with my SA, I barely manage my part time hours as it is & I'm not driven by money, all I want is enough to get by


Yeah SA makes it even worse but I'm glad I at least don't work in customer service anymore, so my SA is under control for now because I'm just in my cubicle typing all the time. Customer service jobs were hell for me.



Kevin001 said:


> One thing I tell everyone don't let your job be your life. Working full time is hard but make sure you take your vocation, make sure you enjoy life outside of work, and if working less hrs gives you more freedom and a peace of mind go for it.


Yeah, working less hours definitely gives me more freedom and a peace of mind but I finally moved out of my parents house and I've been living in my own for about a month now and can't afford to go part time as much as I'd love to :/



nubly said:


> Get a skill that'll pay you enough for 40 hours.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


40 hours is still too much for me lol ideally I'd want to just work 25 hrs/week or 30 hrs at the most.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LadyApathy (Dec 2, 2014)

LadyApathy said:


> Yeah SA makes it even worse but I'm glad I at least don't work in customer service anymore, so my SA is under control for now because I'm just in my cubicle typing all the time. Customer service jobs were hell for me.
> 
> Yeah, working less hours definitely gives me more freedom and a peace of mind but I finally moved out of my parents house and I've been living on my own for about a month now and can't afford to go part time as much as I'd love to :/
> 
> ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

LadyApathy said:


> Yeah, working less hours definitely gives me more freedom and a peace of mind but I finally moved out of my parents house and I've been living in my own for about a month now and can't afford to go part time as much as I'd love to :/
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its all about weighing your options....I live a pretty frugal lifestyle and believe most people can live off less if they wanted. But yeah rent is so expensive these days. :squeeze


----------



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

Today I worked 13 hours and I just seriously want to die. If and when I get to the point I have to live paycheck to paycheck and practically work to live and live to work, I'm NOT doing it.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*guaranteed i never able to conceive the meaning of work, labour or quirq*

input, output

allowed or not

granted?

HAARRD??? EEE ZEEE??? all 2 ez 4 meeee

Do, want? get? have.:O

Myriad scrambled chaos.

start/end. when, where, why??? how? Kill the employer! 50:50 attack

everything so simple, basic. natural. too many barricades + dimensions

everything lands in lap, free, effortless.

utter happiness in life!

but: 1. we have to let you go. (happy / otherwise) 100% reasonless, sinister

next

again

nothing lasts. everything comes to an end. once is too much.

timeless grandfather of fate: LUCK! √/x

beyond control

humans override. everlasting punishment.. fossilised. stand up earlier. rebel.

hear any "no"? ƒight!


----------



## Deaf Mute (Jun 12, 2017)

If you're not going to move back to parent's house, the only other option is to live with strangers (or a friend) OR get some crazy high paying career job... then cut back on working hours. My siblings are in the same dilemma basically, don't want to move back home but can't afford to live on own without job taking over their entire life just to pay for bills and all.. :blank


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

It's good to have a balance between free time and work. Plus,you have to count sleep time too with working a lot of hours. Unfortunately it's hard to live on your own unless you can split the bill for rent on an apartment between you and a friend/roommate. 

40 hours is a lot, especially if you have to clean everyday like me. I don't work 40 hours a week most weeks, though. I get enough to pay the bills and for things I need and want every now and then at least.


----------



## Reverie101 (Jan 5, 2018)

Kevin001 said:


> One thing I tell everyone don't let your job be your life. Working full time is hard but make sure you take your vocation, make sure you enjoy life outside of work, and if working less hrs gives you more freedom and a peace of mind go for it.


.
This is super important


----------



## Reverie101 (Jan 5, 2018)

Kevin001 said:


> Its all about weighing your options....I live a pretty frugal lifestyle and believe most people can live off less if they wanted. But yeah rent is so expensive these days. :squeeze


you moved out? But I also am going to live a super frugal life style when I do live on my own.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Reverie101 said:


> you moved out? But I also am going to live a super frugal life style when I do live on my own.


I didn't just saying I still live frugal lol. Besides rent, transportation, and loans I spend wisely.


----------



## Reverie101 (Jan 5, 2018)

Kevin001 said:


> I didn't just saying I still live frugal lol. Besides rent, transportation, and loans I spend wisely.


I'm still at home too but I manage to save a good bit I make around 200 a week...so I save about 130-140ish and spend the rest : D 
I hope were both able to move out eventully.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Reverie101 said:


> I'm still at home too but I manage to save a good bit I make around 200 a week...so I save about 130-140ish and spend the rest : D
> I hope were both able to move out eventully.


Paying rent, transportation, loans, food, church offerings, etc....not sure how much I save but I try as well. :squeeze


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

I'm in a similar situation here. After I get my ducks in order, I'll try to opt for remote work (hopefully involving IT or computers in general), and then, gradually transition into making money online i.e trading.


----------



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

Worked 14.5 hours today.... I believe this is the calling sign to quit soon.


----------



## Lostintheshuffle (Sep 13, 2015)

I'm in the same boat. In the past, I've had two really great jobs that paid well, but it meant sacrificing my life and spending all day working as well as being on call on my days off. I did really well at first, got promoted to head of my team blah blah. but after about a year at each job... I just couldn't stand it anymore. I felt so dead inside I just couldn't bear to keep doing it over and over. Sigh. So I decided to go back to college for a different degree, this time in something I actually LIKE and has various career opportunities including virtual work. I have about a year left until i earn that degree, and then I intend to soley do freelance work from home. I don't know how else I'll get through life as a functioning, working adult. 

Some of us just aren't cut out for the usual daily grind and 40+ hours at the office. I know I'm not. I'd rather die than look forward to a life of that...working until I break down physically and mentally. Nope... there HAS to be other options. I hope you can find something that works for you. Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

hmm I think people lie to themselves and feed their ego. like they are so hard working.


----------



## evolutionpsychology (Dec 27, 2018)

This is the biggest dilemma of our age.
You don't have a job - you're unhappy.
You're missing life when you work.

I work at least 60 hours a week.
People work in many countries of the world. I only earn enough to make money.


----------



## green9206 (May 13, 2013)

Yeah it sucks working 45 hours a week i couldn't take it so reduced my hours to 25 a week. Still feels too much lol.


----------

